# Crypt Growth



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How do I keep my Crypt. Wendtii growing low to the substrate??? I want to make it a mid-ground plant where the leaves extend out, much like Java Fern...any suggestions???


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

More light might be a good start.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Even with more intense lighting, wendtii varieties are going to eventually get taller bacause, as they multiply and become more crowded, internal shading will cause them to grow taller. The best thing is to avoid the larger wendtii varieties, such as 'mi oya' or 'bown', and, of course, shading by other plants. The variety from Oriental, _C. x wendtii_, is a more dense and shorter form than other wendtii varieties. Any wendtii variety will take well over a year to get really crowded and too tall for your likiing.


----------

